# Hello from haverghast asylum.



## Haverghastasylum (Jan 10, 2008)

Some of you my have seen me in the chat. I joined the site a few months ago, but never posted in the forums. I decided it was time for me to stop lurking and get in on the fun.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome to the fun.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome : )


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The fun awaits.

Welcome.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Haverghastasylum said:


> I decided it was time for me to stop lurking and get in on the fun.


Boy are you in for a disappointment...

Just kidding. ;-)


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome, haver a good time!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard.

And don't mind Vlad, he gets a little goofy after 5:00! LOL


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Haverghast!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

its about time--is true you live near a litter box


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the fun(eral). 

(Sorry....it's the cold pills.....)


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I'll be talking to you in chat. By the way, check out the games. You might be an answer on "Who is this forum member?".


----------



## Haverghastasylum (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes. Yes the beach does remind me of a giant litter box. LOL


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Haverghastasylum and welcome to HauntForum!!*


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome! and 
Boo!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Is this the same HA from the RFR chat room? It's about time you joined up. Welcome aboard!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to the insanity that we all love!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Come and play with us..... for evah and evah and evah!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome ..you will haver ghast in this asylum


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

omg Lilly!! haha
Welcome Haverghast!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Bout time you stopped hanging out in the doorway. HIYA and glad youre here.


----------

